# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Килпы

## BratPoRazumu

Разбирая фотографии отыскал... вспомним 941-й истребительный, 9-й Гвардейский...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

продолжение следует  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

продолжать?

----------


## SVVAULSH

> продолжать?


Конечно,продолжать,Максим.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> продолжать?


Вы еще спрашиваете?!  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Антон

Спасибо!А есть фотки 38 борта(Глазастого)?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Спасибо!А есть фотки 38 борта(Глазастого)?


позирует борт 38  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

уделим внимание гостям - МиГам  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

жаль нет фотографий МиГ-23 941-го ИАП - единственный полк в 10-й ОА ПВО, летавший на 23-х...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Килп-Явр - не только самолеты...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

и снова летаем! на взлетку аж очередь (см. второе фото)  :Biggrin:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

борт 29 - родной, Килповский, о чем свидетельствует эмблема 941-го полка на киле - "Жемчужина Заполярья"
борт 52 с умкой на киле прошел хитрый путь Рогачево - Африканда - Килпы

----------


## BratPoRazumu

да, "обратная связь" приветствуется ;) а то выкладываю, а в ответ тишина  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

"тянут за АПА-шкой спящий самолет..." (с) Юринов
но здесь тянут не за АПА  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

снова гости...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

полеты продолжаются...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

летаем, летаем...  :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

Спасибо огромное! Классные фото!

----------


## AC

Присоединяюсь!... Спасибо огромное!...  :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

Спасибо огромное,BratPoRazumu!

----------


## Gnom

Отличный фоторепортаж! :Smile:  Спасибо!

----------


## timsz

Спасибо! ЗдОрово!




> Ан-12 тоже в гостях


12 красный?


А когда примерно фото были сделаны?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> воюем...


Красота! Редко когда увидишь наши самолеты при оружии. 

Спасибо за прекрасные фото!  :Wink:

----------


## Антон

> позирует борт 38


sexy... :Smile: 
А не подскажите самолёт с такой эмблемой тоже там базировался?

----------


## [RUS] MK

Хм.. А почему у них хвостовые балки разные??

----------


## Carrey

> Хм.. А почему у них хвостовые балки разные??


Обратимся к Марксу... т.е. А.Фомину (стр.185):

Для размещения РЛС заднего обзора Н012 на Су-27М были увеличены длина и сечение хвостовой балки фюзеляжа, при этом контейнер тормозного парашюта был перенесён вперёд и выполнен поднимающимся.

----------


## Антон

> Обратимся к Марксу... т.е. А.Фомину (стр.185):
> 
> Для размещения РЛС заднего обзора Н012 на Су-27М были увеличены длина и сечение хвостовой балки фюзеляжа, при этом контейнер тормозного парашюта был перенесён вперёд и выполнен поднимающимся.


А причем здесь Су27М?

----------


## Sveto

> Хм.. А почему у них хвостовые балки разные??


left you have Su-27S ,right- early production Su-27

----------


## Pilot

ласт менялся в процессе. Сначала он был без блоков выброса ловушек, потом доработали конструкцию и стал таким как все его привыкли видеть. На 20 первый вариант, это самолет ранних серий

----------


## FLOGGER

Среди всех этих фото бесконечных 27-х (действительно замечательных фотографий) меня больше заинтересовало вот это фото МИГ-17ПФУ. Вопрос к уважаемому автору этих фото: нельзя ли отснять этот аппарат подробнее? Особенно интересует вид строго снизу НЧФ. МИГ-17ПФУ-довольно редкая машина. Был бы весьма признателен за хороший фотообзор.

----------


## maxik

> воюем...


а причем здесь Вы и мои фотографии?

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> а причем здесь Вы и мои фотографии?


я и не утверждал что эти фотографии сделаны мной - разбирая фотографии на компе нашел; в свое время мне их записал товарищ, служивший в Килп-Явре (потом поступил в Жуковку)

----------


## maxik

> Ан-12 тоже в гостях


это не килпы а бесовец....
и про воюем тоже бесовец...
в моей соседней теме  эти фотки  были.

----------


## An-Z

Дабы не дезинформировать потенциальных союзников, я фоты не имеющие отношения к Килпам всё таки удалю, тем более они уже были опубликованы автором.
Соответственно, перемещаю тему в раздел "Фото-Видео", т.к. её содержимое пока соответствует только ей.
Максим, который нам брат по... остаткам этого, как его..  :Smile:  если публикуешь чужие фото, лучше сразу об этом написать, так честнее..
Ну и чтоб не быть совсем уж "гадом" пара вкусных фоток.
Ми-24П на аэродроме Килп-Явр появились после прилёта М.Руста для перехвата малоскоростных целей.
Су-9 941 иап ПВО на ЦЗТ

----------


## AC

> Ми-24В на аэродроме Килп-Явр появились после прилёта М.Руста для перехвата малоскоростных целей


Кадр маловат конечно и не очень как бы резковат, но мне кажется, что это Ми-24*П*? Или обознался?...  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

Мне тоже так кажется, на снимке оба П

----------


## An-Z

Ага.. оба правы..

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Да, коряво получилось, сознаю и приношу извинения  :Redface:  но, повторюсь, нигде я и не написал о якобы своем авторстве. Указывать же в качестве автора товарища, предоставившего фотографии, не стал умышлено, поскольку он по-прежнему «в рядах» и неизвестно как к фотосессиям отнесется командование. В Килп-Явре не был с 85-го – вся информация через знакомых и товарищей.

По поводу самолета с волком и надписью «Полярные Зори» - насколько знаю это бортовой 09 9-го ГИАП, ранее, в Африканде, бортовой был 03.

По памятнику – не рискуя размещать другие фотографии из подборки на днях постараюсь распечатать и отсканировать фото этого МиГ-17 сделанные еще в 1984 году, там по авторству вопросов нет

----------


## Carrey

> ласт менялся в процессе. Сначала он был без блоков выброса ловушек, потом доработали конструкцию и стал таким как все его привыкли видеть. На 20 первый вариант, это самолет ранних серий


Спасибо, не предполагал, что ранние Су-27 ещё в строю.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ласт менялся в процессе. Сначала он был без блоков выброса ловушек, потом доработали конструкцию и стал таким как все его привыкли видеть. На 20 первый вариант, это самолет ранних серий


Да, долгожитель однако!

----------


## PPV

То Pilot:
По поводу хвостовой балки Су-27: на самолетах до 19-й серии был т.н. "тонкий ласт", блоки выброса при этом стояли в центральной балке. С 19-й серии внедрили "толстый ласт", с установкой увеличенного б/к АПП-50.

----------


## PPV

Уважаемый An-Z!
 А может быть, у вас есть еще фотографии Су-9 из 941 ИАП? Было бы очень интересно посмотреть...

----------


## Chizh

> Ну и чтоб не быть совсем уж "гадом" пара вкусных фоток.
> Ми-24П на аэродроме Килп-Явр появились после прилёта М.Руста для перехвата малоскоростных целей.
> Су-9 941 иап ПВО на ЦЗТ


Большое спасибо.

----------


## An-Z

> Уважаемый An-Z!
>  А может быть, у вас есть еще фотографии Су-9 из 941 ИАП? Было бы очень интересно посмотреть...


И фотографии есть и значительная часть их заводских номеров имеется, но выкладывать в инете подобную информацию в обозримом будущем не собираюсь...
А пока небольшая экскурсия по мемориальным местам гарнизона Килп-Явр. 

"Вечная память защитникам неба Заполярья"

----------


## An-Z

Захоронения разных лет на территории гарнизона. Может кто сможет добавить информацию, кто эти люди, когда захоронены?

----------


## An-Z

В память о последней (надеюсь) трагедии гарнизона...

----------


## Sr10

> То Pilot:
> По поводу хвостовой балки Су-27: на самолетах до 19-й серии был т.н. "тонкий ласт", блоки выброса при этом стояли в центральной балке. С 19-й серии внедрили "толстый ласт", с установкой увеличенного б/к АПП-50.


Ласт с приливами ставили, имхо, с 18-й серии. Изначально под новое РЭО, которое промышленность "неасилила", в связи с чем туда напихали до кучи ловушек...
Кстати, кто-нибудь может сказать с какой серии пошли белые рпп на законцовках килей? 
Пока такой диапазон выловлен - 29-я серия была еще с зелеными, 35-я с белыми.

----------


## pita

33 серия зелёные,34-белые.

----------


## An-Z

Коллеги pita и Sr10, вы название темы внимательно прочли? Ладно ещё по сериям, разговор на грани оффтопа, но Су-24М с Мариновки то ту при чём?  Перенесите сами в другую тему, не то потру всё..

----------


## Griffon

*BratPoRazumu* и *An-Z*, огромное спасибо вам за отличные фотографии! Года два назад как-то удалось побеседовать с дежурным у ворот КПП Килпов:)) ...эх, красивые места...)

----------


## An-Z

Точно, КПП Килпов - лицо гарнизона

----------


## Griffon

именно:)))

мда... жалко, что они попали под "новый облик"...

----------


## Gefest83

А ещё фоты 31-х будут?

----------


## An-Z

МиГ-31 в Килпах бывали лишь "гостями", поэтому их тут не много... Вообще гости бывали интересные, в том числе и МиГ-25РБ из Мончегорска.. наверно это тема, надо будет потрясти альбомы..
А пока несколько МиГ-31

----------


## Gefest83

> МиГ-31 в Килпах бывали лишь "гостями", поэтому их тут не много... Вообще гости бывали интересные, в том числе и МиГ-25РБ из Мончегорска.. наверно это тема, надо будет потрясти альбомы..
> А пока несколько МиГ-31


СПАСИБО НУ ОЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШОЕ An-Z!!! :Smile:

----------


## Gefest83

Интересное кино!!! это в эти же дни фоты делались?
http://vkontakte.ru/video-5751308_138021014

----------


## Fox

Фото классные. Спасибо. Но, убожество инфраструктуры этого т.н. "аэродрома" просто поражает. А хранение дорогостоящей авиатехники под открытым небом в условиях Севера - разгильдяйство, граничащее с преступлением. "Обидно за Державу"...

----------


## An-Z

> Интересное кино!!! это в эти же дни фоты делались?
> http://vkontakte.ru/video-5751308_138021014


Нет, это кино делалось двумя годами раньше... Просто стрельбы проводились регулярно, состав примерно тот же, не мудрено и спутать..




> Но, убожество инфраструктуры этого т.н. "аэродрома" просто поражает. А хранение дорогостоящей авиатехники под открытым небом в условиях Севера - разгильдяйство, граничащее с преступлением. "Обидно за Державу"...


Зачем так грубо? Инфраструктура аэродрома достаточная для выполнения стоящих задач, а вот с "инфраструктурой" гарнизона дела печальнее, хотя не помню чтоб доходило дело до его размораживания, как бывало в других местах.. А что касаемо хранения техники под открытым небом, так у нас до сих пор на уровне ТЗ на проектирование боевых самолётов-вертолётов обязывается внеангарное хранение техники. А те кто ТЗ подписывает,  думаете они не в курсе, как технику готовят на ветрах и морозах? На удобство работы технического персонала у нас традиционно кладут.. наивно считая, что "народу у нас много и деваться ему некуда" 
Но сейчас всё меняется, вон для Су-34 ангар построили, может и для МиГ-29СМТ построят

----------


## Fox

Просто, все познается в сравнении. Я посмотрел, как, в каких условиях производится ВРЕМЕННОЕ базирование натовских машин в Шяуляе, в том числе и польских МиГ-29 (во время их "очереди"). Они стоят в легких складных ангарах (или как там правильно). Внутри прекрасное освещение и условия для тех. состава. Причем, стоимость этих укрытий наверняка КОПЕЕЧНАЯ по сравнению со стоимостью самолетов. Но, машины защищены от дождя, снега, а не стоят облезлые под снегом и дождем! Про людей я уже молчу! А тут... позорище в 21 веке!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Просто, все познается в сравнении. Я посмотрел, как, в каких условиях производится ВРЕМЕННОЕ базирование натовских машин в Шяуляе, в том числе и польских МиГ-29 (во время их "очереди"). Они стоят в легких складных ангарах (или как там правильно). Внутри прекрасное освещение и условия для тех. состава. Причем, стоимость этих укрытий наверняка КОПЕЕЧНАЯ по сравнению со стоимостью самолетов. Но, машины защищены от дождя, снега, а не стоят облезлые под снегом и дождем! Про людей я уже молчу! А тут... позорище в 21 веке!


+1  :Frown: 




> Но сейчас всё меняется, вон для Су-34 ангар построили, может и для МиГ-29СМТ построят


А можно поподробнее? Фото не располагаете?

----------


## vladimir_butenko

> Дабы не дезинформировать потенциальных союзников, я фоты не имеющие отношения к Килпам всё таки удалю, тем более они уже были опубликованы автором.
> Соответственно, перемещаю тему в раздел "Фото-Видео", т.к. её содержимое пока соответствует только ей.
> Максим, который нам брат по... остаткам этого, как его..  если публикуешь чужие фото, лучше сразу об этом написать, так честнее..
> Ну и чтоб не быть совсем уж "гадом" пара вкусных фоток.
> Ми-24П на аэродроме Килп-Явр появились после прилёта М.Руста для перехвата малоскоростных целей.
> Су-9 941 иап ПВО на ЦЗТ


М.Руст прилетел в 1987, а Ми-24П появились в Килпах в 1989 (до мая только в таре) 
В конце мая 1989 прибыли офицеры с семьями...
Когда Ми-24П поставили на крыло - точно, позже июня 1989...

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за уточнение, но  поминая Руста, я конечно же не имел в виду буквального появления в Килпах Ми-24 сразу после его прилёта. Лишь то что его полёт инициировал пердачу Ми-24 этому и некоторым другим истребительным полкам. А вот кстати, если вы в теме, можете рассказать, чем это подразделение вертолётов являлась? Отдельная Аэ или входила в состав 941 иап?

----------


## Gefest83

Мне вот интересно, фото когда разогнали Килпы, Су-27 б/н 37, борт значит разобрали, погрузили и увезли на Ан-22, куда его увезли-то, на утиль???

----------


## Spotter

> Лишь то что его полёт инициировал пердачу Ми-24 этому и некоторым другим истребительным полкам. А вот кстати, если вы в теме, можете рассказать, чем это подразделение вертолётов являлась? Отдельная Аэ или входила в состав 941 иап?


На примере 14 дивизии ПВО (Таллинской) могу сообщить, что аналогичная вертолетная эскадрилья была одна на всю дивизию (3 иап). 384 овэ была сформирована в 1988-89 г. и базировалась в Тапа. Матчасть (Ми-24П) была новой. Правда, существовала недолго - была расформирована в 1992 г., но причины здесь особые.
По Килпам. Нашел в своих записях - там была 385 овэ (в/ч 31815) в составе 10 Ми-24П. С 1990 г. плюс один Ми-8Т. Расформирована к 1 июня 1992 г. Далее требует проверки : формировалась овэ в ДВО, командиром был толи Галушко, толи Сущенко

----------


## Nazar

Товарищи, а что сейчас происходит с Килпами? Меня один китайский моделист, пишущий статью в модельный журнал, спрашивает...
Его работа...

----------

